# Serie B 19-04-2016



## nababet (Apr 18, 2016)

Ascoli - Bari
Ascoli without: Addae (M 30/2), Almici (M 30/0), Doudou (F 3/0), Giorgi (M 21/5), H'Maidat (M 0/0)
Bari without: Petropoulos (F 5/0), Boateng (F 17/0), Gentsoglou (M 12/0), Minala (M 1/0), Romizi (M 21/0), Cissokho (D 5/0), Del Grosso (D 12/0)

Como - Cagliari
Como without: Andrenacci (GK 0/0), Barella (M 11/0), Fietta (D 16/0) doubtful: Cristiani (M 10/2)
Cagliari without: Farias (F 32/13 top scorer), Melchiorri (F 27/8 3nd top scorer), Colombatto (M 5/0), Pedro (M 33/11 2nd top scorer), Dessenaa (M 15/0)

Salernitana - Vicenza
Salernitana without: Moro (M 32/0), Bovo (M 23/1), Schiavi (D 8/1), Pollace (D 1/0), Trevisan (D 10/0)
Vicenza without: Vigorito (First GK), Pozzi (F 2/0), Modic (M 11/0), Bellomo (M 9/0), Laverone (D 25/0), Gentili (D 1/0), Pinato (D 5/0), Manfredini (D 1/0)

more info: *www.nababet.com*


----------

